# DIY Stand



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Does anyone have a picture of a stand they made that can carry two 10 gallon aquariums one on top and one right under? Blueprints and pictures would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I have the perfect one, made an ADA replica stand fit for a 10g, I'll show some pictures once I can find them.


----------

